# Vitamin B12



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We finally got around to buying some as NICE don't seem to want to have a healthy population as we'll live longer and cost the NHS more money.

We have been taking it for about 2 weeks and I am loads better, everything seems to be improved.









9 Health Benefits of Vitamin B12, Based on Science


Vitamin B12 is an essential nutrient that plays a vital role in keeping you healthy. Here are 9 impressive health benefits of vitamin B12, based on science.




www.healthline.com


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That's interesting Kev. I do take a multivitamin tablet so will get some extra B12. Might be worth getting a higher single dose though. Is it B12 or B6 that is often given as an injection to aid absorption?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

A little word there that's important `MAY´. If its helping you Kev, then that's good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There is little doubt it helps many people in reality and that there "may" be some it doesn't.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Vitamin B12 is contained in so many fruits & vegetables, beef, Chicken & Fish.

Howsomever Puddle, tell Gerty, you say it makes you feel better, in what way, I´m not being facetious I´m really interested to know.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I feel more alert, less tired and lethargic, I stay up later and get up earlier, I'm more aware of things and I have better consecration.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I could do with better consecration as well.!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm generally not in favour of vitamin supplements as a good and varied diet should provide enough. But I did start taking Vitamin D3 at the start of the Covid pandemic as it was suggested it could strengthen the immune system to help avoid or fight Covid.
So far so good.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I feel more alert, less tired and lethargic, I stay up later and get up earlier, I'm more aware of things and I have better consecration.


They are good reason to keep taking them, if they help you sleep better as well I´ll get some.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I'm generally not in favour of vitamin supplements as a good and varied diet should provide enough. But I did start taking Vitamin D3 at the start of the Covid pandemic as it was suggested it could strengthen the immune system to help avoid or fight Covid.
> So far so good.
> 
> Ray.


I did that in the winter months Ray, this summer there was enough sun to give us overload, but I have them ready for the winter time again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We get these, Liz has ME and she feels it's helping with that too.

You can chew or just swallow but dissolving under the tongue is best.










Methylcobalamin sublingual tablets 1000mcg | Just Vitamins


Vitamin B12 is vital in our body processes. Vitamin B12 is important in the production of red blood cells and essential for cell replication. Buy online with Free Delivery.




www.justvitamins.co.uk


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Kev I was trying to remember the name of the actual chemical. The sublingual method is supposed to be best as it bypasses the acid in the stomach. I might go back on them as I have similar symptoms of tiredness etc but put it down to the tension of living with a poorly chap.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still going strong on the B12, has anyone tried it yet, any comments?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered some a few weeks ago and have been taking them every day. No noticeable difference but then we tend to have a sensible balanced diet so probably don't need it.
But it can't hurt. It joins the cod liver oil and calcium tablets I take each day.
There is research that shows taking a general multi vitamin supplement each day helps. I guess have slight too much of something isn't a problem but having a dip could do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I stopped for three days, I just forgot as did Liz and maybe just cycle ojical but we did feel a bit blayag but been fine since we started again, I think it helps with Lizs Me, it certainly seems to be affecting her quantity of words IE way too many.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have been taking it. Not noticed any real difference but perhaps I might have done if I had not been so crazy busy lately.


----------

